# Wall cabinet for tool



## Hardwood66 (23 Feb 2012)

Due to new insurance I can't have a tool wall I have to have all tools in locked this what I come up with so far any ideas


----------



## Hardwood66 (23 Feb 2012)

For cool ways to store tools ? Sorry


----------



## Webby (23 Feb 2012)

Hardwood66":2lw0hhs4 said:


> For cool ways to store tools ? Sorry




Confused at this reply :?: :?: havent a clue what he means .....anybody enlighten me


----------



## soulboy (23 Feb 2012)

yeah, looks like Hw66 hit the submit button too early, so second post continues from the end of the first. does that make sense?
chris


----------



## marcros (23 Feb 2012)

i dont think it was a reply, i think it was an extension of post 1, with the picture in the middle:

Due to new insurance I can't have a tool wall I have to have all tools in locked this what I come up with so far any ideas for cool ways to store tools ?

Hardwood- there was a thread recently about tool storage. I will see if I can find it for you- it mentioned wall boards I think.


----------



## marcros (23 Feb 2012)

here you go:

my-tool-storage-t10585.html


----------



## Hardwood66 (24 Feb 2012)

Thanks yea I hit the submit rather than preview


----------



## Alf (24 Feb 2012)

Should be an "Edit" button bottom right of your post, for future reference. Don't worry about it though; some members never seem to find it. 

Few ideas here that may inspire you. Also a Google image search for _tool storage_, _tool cabinet_, and so forth is often useful.


----------



## Hardwood66 (25 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys yea I have now found the edit button Will upload a pic of cabinet when it's finished


----------



## Hardwood66 (25 Feb 2012)

Made the cabinet today fitting all the insides tomorrow


----------



## jadboog (3 Mar 2012)

Any progress with the interior?


----------



## Hardwood66 (12 Apr 2012)

All finished and on the wall 
Under each plane are two magnets that snap them in place they are 2.5kg or something well worth the money 

If life gives you melons you may be dyslexic


----------

